# Swiss city of Lugano rolls out plan to accept bitcoin across the city



## tecate (3 Mar 2022)

The Swiss city of Lugano plans to have bitcoin accepted via businesses across the city.










						The City of Lugano, Switzerland, and Tether Operations Limited Commit to Building a Center of Excellence for Blockchain Adoption in Europe
					

Tether Operations Limited (Tether), the technology company supporting the blockchain-enabled platform that powers the largest stablecoin by market capitalisation (USD₮), in collaboration with the vibrant Swiss city of Lugano today announced the establishment of a center of excellence for...




					finance.yahoo.com
				





Adoption continues unabated.


----------

